# New Year's Resolution



## RhoKappa

This is more of a western tradition.  A New Year's Resolution is a tradition, most common in the western hemisphere in which a person makes a promise to do an act of self-improvement or something slightly nice for others, starting on New Year's Day.  Most common for Americans is to quit smoking, start a diet and/or an exercise regimen.  Do the Russians have such a tradition, and if so, what is it called?


----------



## Q-cumber

Yes, Russians have the same tradition. We usually use "начать новую жизнь" expression.
"Всё, с Н*о*вого Г*о*да начин*а*ю н*о*вую жизнь! Брос*а*ю кур*и*ть, начин*а*ю б*е*гать по утр*а*м..."


----------



## Vadim K

O yes. Many Russian men and women promise to do an act of self-improving starting on New Year's day. But there is one thing about the Russian men. They usually promise to "_start the new life_" from the 2nd of January becaue on the 1st of January they are extremely hungover.


----------



## Rosett

It is translated as "новогодняя решимость", but it is hardly an expression in Russian.
However, there are modern examples:
Оскар Уайльд и смерть при свечах | Джайлз Брандрет | страница ...
Так вот какова ваша _*новогодняя решимость*_, Артур, — «всего один стаканчик»? Вы соблюдаете умеренность во всем, не так ли? Однако в умеренности ...
Аллен Луиза - Помолвка виконта. Читать книгу онлайн. Cтраница ...
Тогда мы обязаны это проделать. Мне показалось, что ваша _*новогодняя решимость*_ была направлена на то, чтобы шокировать Чарлтона. — Не совсем ...
Новости с сайта World Rowing 23 января 2010 года - 24 Января ...
Jan 24, 2010 - _*Новогодняя решимость*_ может принимать различные формы. Побить действующий рекорд на расстоянии более 3000 км, может стать ...


----------



## Q-cumber

I've never heard "новогодняя решимость". It sounds pretty unnatural. I think these sample phrases above are just results of poor translation.


----------



## Sobakus

_Решимость_ doesn't mean "resolution", it means "resoluteness". Resolution in this sense is closest, but not equal to, _решение_ (_резолюция_ in the context of law). Those 'translations' should have never come up on a language learning forum.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

My thoughts (#6) entirely. Whoever "translated" resolution in those examples clearly didn't understand the original. "Resolution" can be a countable (a decision) or uncountable (the quality of being resolute) noun. _I've made two New Year resolutions - 2 решимости  _


----------



## Rosett

Depending on context, "resolution" can be rendered as "решимость", there is nothing wrong with that.

Словники ABBYY Lingvo (En-Ru)
*resolution*
 Розгорнути статтю   |   LingvoUniversal (En-Ru) 

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





] брит. решительность, решимость, твёрдость

Lingvo.UA | англо-російський переклад «resolution»

It is possible to say: "двойная решимость", as well:
Одинокие старики обретают новую жизнь — Крестьянская жизнь
Nov 7, 2014 - ... чтобы взять в дом незнакомого взрослого человека, необходима _*двойная решимость*_. К тому же, в силу возраста, здоровье приемных ...


----------



## Enquiring Mind

RhoKappa gives a clear context: "makes *a* promise to do an act" - *a* New Year's Resolution. He's talking about the countable решение.  The uncountable pешимость is not relevant in his context and can't be used.

_Самое частое новогоднее решение - избавиться от лишнего веса...    Новогоднее решение: изменить диету, чтобы улучшить сон и физическую форму...    Соблюдение режима питания — еще одно частое новогоднее решение..._


----------



## Rosett

м





Enquiring Mind said:


> RhoKappa gives a clear context: "makes *a* promise to do an act" - *a* New Year's Resolution. He's talking about the countable решение.  The uncountable pешимость is not relevant in his context and can't be used.
> 
> _Самое частое новогоднее решение - избавиться от лишнего веса...    Новогоднее решение: изменить диету, чтобы улучшить сон и физическую форму...    Соблюдение режима питания — еще одно частое новогоднее решение..._


Well, решимость can be двойная, тройная,... . It is countable in such sense.
Решение in Russian can be sematically different from the verb решать.
When TS explained the point, "make" makes certain difference.
Я решаю с Нового Года не пить.
Я принимаю решение не курить с Нового Года.
However, a standalone "решение" may be semantically different in the given case.
You can say: "Моя решимость не курить с Нового Года потрясла всех".
"Моя двойная решимость бросить и пить и курить с Нового Года объясняется врачебным диагнозом".

Новогоднее решение, резолюция (New Year's Resolution) 01/08/2009
Вот уже и прошла первая неделя нового года. Здесь в Америке то тут, то там слышишь о новогодней резолюции (в оригинале New Year's Resolution). Ещё одна очень популярная тема в эти дни. Люди поголовно худеют, начинают вести здоровый образ жизни, записываются в разные оздоровительные комплексы, бросают пить, курить. Хотя точнее будет сказать, что люди обещают себе, что всё это они начнут делать начиная как раз с этого нового года.
Новогоднее решение, резолюция (New Year's Resolution) - Сайт группы Гесем


----------



## Enquiring Mind

That's "determination" which, like "resolution", is not countable, and has no semantic or cultural connection with the New Year. You could substitute c 23 февраля, but you can't substitute 23rd February Resolution in the OP's context. And it's in capitals in English because it is a recognised "proper noun" phrase.


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> That's "determination" which, like "resolution", is not countable, and has no semantic or cultural connection with the New Year. You could substitute c 23 февраля, but you can't substitute 23rd February Resolution in the OP's context. And it's in capitals in English because it is a recognised Proper Noun phrase.


Sure not, but you can substitute it with the Independence Day, for example.
Independence Day Resolutions | Nirmal's Haven
Aug 15, 2006 - My _*Independence Day's resolution*_ this year is the support, sponsor and take part in the various organizations in the US helping in the ... ,

or, even with a more popular Birthday resolution:
Top 10 Happy Birthday Resolution Quotes For Everyone
Dec 13, 2015 - Happy _*Birthday resolution*_ Quotes for all of us.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Doesn't matter which day it is, it's still _решение _and not_ решимость. _And the quote is ungrammatical "My ... resolution is the support, sponsor and take part in ..." 

The text in the second link is not written by a native English speaker either and is riddled with mistakes.


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> Doesn't matter which day it is, it's still _решение _and not_ решимость. _And the quote is ungrammatical "My ... resolution is the support, sponsor and take part in ..."
> 
> The text in the second link is not written by a native English speaker either and is riddled with mistakes.


It was a random pick. There is few natives speakers with the same:
Happy Birthday astronaut John Young (9/24) - collectSPACE: Messages
Sep 24, 2002
(From: Cinci, OH) *Birthday Resolution* #1: Finish memoirs
What are your New Years Resolutions? [Archive] - New England ...
Dec 31, 2008
... Jamie gave them up, she makes a _*birthday resolution*_ now, which is ...


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Yep, they're all counted ("#1", "a birthday resolution") and they're all _решение _and not_ решимость. _It doesn't matter what context you find a countable "resolution" in, it's _решение (*a* decision,* a* resolution) _and not_ решимость (*uncountable* determination). _I vaguely recall that point being made earlier in this thread.


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> Yep, they're all counted ("#1", "a birthday resolution") and they're all _решение _and not_ решимость. _It doesn't matter what context you find a countable "resolution" in, it's _решение (*a* decision) _and not_ решимость (*uncountable* determination). _I vaguely recall that point being made earlier in this thread.


In Russian, "решимость" conveys the necessary meaning, not "решение" which is more like "decision."


----------



## Enquiring Mind

*New Year resolution* 
новогоднее решение _(начать что-либо либо прекратить) _(academic.ru)


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> In Russian, "решимость" conveys the necessary meaning, not "решение" which is more like "decision."


It does not. "Resolution" here is exactly "a firm decision, promise to oneself".


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> It does not. "Resolution" here is exactly "a firm decision, promise".


It is more about one's capacity to take such a decision, to keep one's own promise, at least in Russian: "решимость".
"Новогоднее решение" can state the fact that the decision was made on, for, or around New Year time, but does not necessarily call for resoluteness or firmness on its own.
Ex.:
Акция «Новогоднее решение для спортивного снаряжения
В акции «_*Новогоднее решение*_ для спортивного снаряжения» включены специализированные элементы для организации систем хранения зимнего ...
Новогоднее решение под ключ с установкой, ель 2-3 купить в ...
Отличное _*Новогоднее решение*_ -ель 2-3 м в деревянной кадке под ключ с доставкой за xxxxx р. Украсит входную группу в ваш дом, офис или ресторан.
Idigo ^_^ Новогоднее решение от IDIGO
Dec 22, 2010 - _*Новогоднее решение*_ от IDIGO. 18 декабря 2010. Москва. «Библио-Глобус». Компания IDIGO провела новогодний мастер-класс по ...


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> *New Year resolution*
> новогоднее решение _(начать что-либо либо прекратить) _(academic.ru)


I think "*новогоднее обещание*" would be a better fit for the bill.

Sounds like a _New Year's resolution_ to me.
Для меня это звучит как _Новогоднее обещание_
Well, I'd say more of a _New Year's resolution_.
Скажу больше, _это новогоднее обещание_.
new year's resolution - Перевод на русский - примеры английский | Reverso Context


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> In Russian, "решимость" conveys the necessary meaning, not "решение" which is more like "decision."


In Russian, "решимость" isn't applicable here. Nuff said.

In my opinion, "новогоднее решение " isn't much better in the given context. Perhaps "новогодние обещания" would be OK.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> In Russian, "решимость" isn't applicable here. Nuff said.


Обоснуйте конкретно. Голые утверждения здесь не катят.


----------



## MIDAV

I agree with those who say "решимость" is wrong here as it means resoluteness or determination. "Решение" is clearly better but not perfect either.

I would suggest "зарок на новый год". Here is an appropriate quote:  _Вот даю себе *зарок на новый год* — больше до самой смерти не брать никаких окололитературных работ_ … by Korney Chukovsky, can't beat that.


----------



## Sobakus

To be honest, the closest Russian word seems to be _обет _(pledge, oath), but it's hard to decide if it works in this context because, well, it's not used. The word's elevated style would of course make the expression humorous.

Wouldn't it be best to just go with the fact that Russian doesn't use a noun to express this instead of trying to come up with something that will in any case sound contrived?


----------



## MIDAV

Sobakus said:


> Russian doesn't use a noun


You may be right about Russian not using a noun. But you can make it a verb too, e.g.
_зарекся на новый год_ - sounds as natural as it gets to me


----------



## Sobakus

MIDAV said:


> You may be right about Russian not using a noun. But you can make it a verb too, e.g.
> _зарекся на новый год_ - sounds as natural as it gets to me


Sounds entirely unnatural to me – and both Ожегов and Ефремова agree that _заречься_ means _дать обещание *не *делать чего-либо_. I've never seen or heard it used in the positive meaning. It even smacks of folk magic to me (заговоры, привороты etc).


----------



## Vovan

"Новогодние обещания самому себе" is my choice.


----------



## Coniferous

The author is right: this tradition seems to be not popular in Russia. At least I can speak for my close friends and relatives. We always make wishes, but not resolutions.


----------



## Rosett

Coniferous said:


> The author is right: this tradition seems to be not popular in Russia. At least I can speak for my close friends and relatives. We always make wishes, but not resolutions.


Some Russians can "произнести|принести|дать *новогоднюю клятву*" in the same way as "to make a New Year résolution":

*Новогодняя клятва водителей Ичалковского ...*
Jan 3, 2015 - Автомобильные Новости: *Новогодняя клятва* водителей Ичалковского района (03.01.2015).
Прежде чем получить символический подарок от Деда Мороза к новогоднему столу - безалкогольное шампанское - водители должны были произнести клятву Дедушке: _"Я, водитель, пешеход и пассажир, клянусь в праздничные дни и каждый день нового года, и до конца жизни, соблюдать три главных правила: 1) не садиться за руль автомашины, если выпил, 2) всегда пристёгиваться ремнём безопасности и пристёгивать своих пассажиров, 3) уважать пешеходов и уступать им дорогу"_!

*Новогодняя клятва Росса / Друзья (Friends) / О сериалах - Oserialah.ru*
2 декабря 2010, 19:29; Andrei. В 5-и сезоне Росс в качестве *новогоднего обещания* даёт слово каждый день делать что-то новое.

*Моя новогодняя клятва! | Дневники худеющих | Oh_Helga | похудение - диеты и спорт*
Dec 31, 2012 - Моя первая *новогодняя клятва* будет не терять времени даром. Каждый день в обязательном порядке: читать, учить по 5 новых слов английского и тренировка (хотя бы самая скромная). Этого мало, конечно, зато есть гарантия того, что я буду это выполнять, а это уже неплохо


----------

